
Fake Flash installers update Flash but also install Monero mining malware - tareqak
http://techcrunch.com/2018/10/11/fake-flash-installer-cryptocurrency-malware/
======
tareqak
Original title: "A flood of fake installers will really update Flash for you –
but also install cryptocurrency mining malware"

